# Lets see pics of the biggest snow goose shoots



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey everyone, post pics of the biggest shoots that you have seen or been on, anyone over 500 in decoys in one day or jumping?


----------



## schmill (Jan 31, 2011)

Id love to post some but i know how it gos here on this site. I'd rather not be called a liar and take a verbal beating. :rollin:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

There was a pic of an absolute massacre posted in last years migration reports, but it was quickly removed. I don't remember how may they had, I want to say it was over 500 but can't really remember


----------



## themaskedmallard (Mar 19, 2013)

Biggest shoot I've been on was 872 in one day, over decoys with 8 guys, was a day that will never be topped and haven't even came close to it since. Will refrain from posting pictures as I don't need it spread around like a wildfire in California.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

themaskedmallard said:


> Biggest shoot I've been on was 872 in one day, over decoys with 8 guys, was a day that will never be topped and haven't even came close to it since. Will refrain from posting pictures as I don't need it spread around like a wildfire in California.


That is more than I have ever heard :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Geez n Quackers (Oct 24, 2007)

themaskedmallard said:


> Biggest shoot I've been on was 872 in one day, over decoys with 8 guys, was a day that will never be topped and haven't even came close to it since. Will refrain from posting pictures as I don't need it spread around like a wildfire in California.


That's one for the books! I would love to hear what you think contributed to making it such a great shoot. What conditions? What state? What year and time of season? Obviously, the shooters were hitting well.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

873, 3 guys.....topped it sorry.....


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

874 with 1 guy is my bid. since no pictures are being showed...


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

I got 1 along time ago


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Tired of all the post hunt pics so here is the before picture. 875.....


----------

